# Daten an ein Arduino im selben Netzwerk senden



## fLooojava (30. Apr 2014)

Hio,

ich programmiere derzeit eine kleine Anwendung welche Daten an ein Arduino schickt. Wie sie dort dann ausgelesen werden spielt hier noch keine Rolle, ich benötige nur eine kleine App die mir die Einstellungen sendet.

Die Übertragung habe ich derzeit folgendermaßen aufgebaut zum testen:


```
private void network(){
        try {
            String ip = "192.168.0.99";
            int port = 1234; 
            sock = new Socket(ip,port);
             System.out.println("Connected to:"+ip+" on port:"+port);//debug
            writer = new PrintWriter(sock.getOutputStream());
 
        } catch (IOException ex){
            ex.printStackTrace();
 
        }
 
    }
    private void sendData(){
        try{writer.println("test message");
        writer.flush();
        } catch(Exception ex){
            ex.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
```

Leider habe ich im Bereich der Sockets noch keinerlei Erfahrungen, dementsprechend bin ich mir auch recht unsicher ob dies wirklich so funktioniert. Das Programm bricht momentan immer ab, da der UI Thread laut Fehlermeldung blockiert wird. Ich habe die beiden Methoden sendData & network auf einen onclicklistener gelegt, um so bei einem Tastendruck die Information abzusenden.

Eine Lösung sollte "Asynctask" sein, jedoch komme ich damit noch nicht wirklich zurecht.  


Wäre cool wenn mir bei dieser kleinen Aufgabe wer helfen könnte. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar! 

Grüße
flo


----------



## fischefr (1. Mai 2014)

Versuchs doch mal mit Google!
Wie wärs damit?

Beispiel: Sockets-Grundlagen


----------

